# swirling number plates



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

All,

How do you swirl number plates before posting pics. I have Photoshop.

Any help appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Select area

Filters>Distort>Spherize


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

I prefer Filter>Blur>Average after selecting the plate area with the Pen/Anchor-Point tool...
Add a little Curves or Levels adjustment and hey presto.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

*Swirl Plates*

Thanks for the help guys, im on it now.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Rectangular marquee around the plate, filter, distort, swirl, set 50%, hit enter.

Done


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Rectangular marquee around the plate, filter, distort, swirl, set 50%, hit enter.
> 
> Done


What if the plate is at an angle? how do you rotate the selected area?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Draw the area by hand in that case, then do the above.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

mobitune said:


> What if the plate is at an angle? how do you rotate the selected area?


You can angle the marque tool by clicking the box: show transform controls


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)




----------

